# Need a Whizzer motor mount / bracket



## MaxGlide (May 23, 2015)

Also posted in WANTED but thought motor heads might see it here sooner....

I need a Whizzer motor mount that goes on the top part of the motor. Doing an inspection mine is cracked due to the vibrations. 

Even just the front half would work as its the only one that is broken.

Cheers..... Wayne


----------



## Goldenrod1 (Jun 15, 2015)

Memory Lane Grand Rapids, Ohio. Sorry, I don't have the phone number.


----------

